# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Cool Fight At My High School!!

## kikpp

ok so i filmed this a couple days ago at the parking garage a few blocks from my high school. Between D and Austin...It started by Austin calling him a (EDIT) N***** (EDIT) D walks over and starts fighting him (bad temper lol) anyways here it is  :Frown: 6):
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVbCKUwgsb8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVbCKUwgsb8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

----------


## Pina

Call me stupid, but what can be cool about a fight?

----------


## whitekidney

fixed link
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbCKUwgsb8]YouTube - d fightin austin[/ame]

----------


## Mirror

Oh you guys are reallll cool.

Kickin ass and GTFO NOOB.

----------


## kikpp

still...i thought it was pretty epic (I mean it's not cool cool but it's cool to see something like that) I wouldn't want it to happen all the time. that would be terrible but to see this was cool

----------


## Mirror

It's cool to see two kids beat the shit out of eachother?

I've been in about 2 fights, (I'm 117 LBs and am Asian.) Both fights I have won, but I can fkn tell you, they aren't fun.

I've also seen a couple fights I just walk by but how the hell is it interesting at all?

----------


## kikpp

lol chill....

----------


## Mirror

I'll put this in a simple form.

Why do you find this cool?

----------


## Strupantwn

its call entertainment, thy fightin is only cuz they dun want to b disrespected,
i would do the same if some1 was talkin sht across from u.

and if i walk by and see a fight, i would b juiced to see it haha

----------


## kikpp

tell you the truth this is only the second i've seen and the first was slapping sort of lol...after a long day at school it was exciting. (Yes exactly wat strupen said...thx for backin me up on this one

----------


## Mirror

Some weird people on MMOwned these days.

----------


## Strupantwn

lol i dun think its call weird, its jus natural for a highskool kid

----------


## Clain

I think its cool... who DOESN'T like a fight?

----------


## Pina

> its call entertainment, thy fightin is only cuz they dun want to b disrespected,
> i would do the same if some1 was talkin sht across from u.
> 
> and if i walk by and see a fight, i would b juiced to see it haha


This is the difference between intelligent and stupid people.

----------


## TwistedPixel

The people who think fights are cool simply have never been in one. A real one at least. Unfortunately it's human nature to be drawn to violence. Not drawn to participate per se but drawn to witness.

----------


## TheZaronz

You should have stopped the fight, if you see a mate in a fight or something, help your mate most likely stop the fight.

----------


## genetik

> This is the difference between intelligent and stupid people.


Lol shut up idiot.

----------


## Phygar

> This is the difference between intelligent and stupid people.


Intelligent people get away because they 
A. Can't fight
B. Don't want to be involved

A person with good morals/intentions would try to stop the fight. Not necessarily a smart person.

----------


## Mirror

Phygar, I think he was calling Strup stupid, not sure though.

@Genetik: GTFO.

@TheZ: Thank ya.

----------


## jacksonn

hmm dont really think filming people fighting is that kl tbf, abit childish.

----------


## Crazy-Chik

So many people at my school think that fighting is cool.
Almost every day you hear someone say 
"Yo, Wanna fight"
And seriously, what good will it do..

----------


## Talint

Fights are more for entertainment purposes than anything. Look at boxing for god's sake. This wasn't very entertaining it at all, though. Poor quality, horrid reason to start a fight and really, really one-sided. 

Go look at Mike Tyson bite Holyfield's ear and you'll see entertainment.

----------


## cygnusX

Yeah, fights are stupid. If you're intelligent just go away, but if the bastard attacks you then you have to fight, too bad for both of you.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Ofcourse the blackguy one, he can fight : |

----------


## Viz

Poor kid. must have gotten some booger blood on his jeans.

----------


## Abstraction

LOLOLOL THEY SUCK AT FIGHTING whta so cool about that? its a bunch of fags fighting (horribely) I fight WAY BETTER then that, i would knocked both of them out with one punch.

----------


## cXm0d

No one asked.


Srsly.

----------


## EmiloZ

Thoes guys dosnt know how to fight, but wtf is funny to put videos of this on the net?

----------


## tylert40

That is horrible...

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

Pretty dumb, putting this on youtube.

----------


## sunanep

Roflmao he bite him really hard !!

----------


## cheesebandan

Haha fights <3

----------


## Omerbr

seriously guys, wtf is up with the "Why do you think fights are cool".
Fights are ****ing incredible.
I live in israel, and in my school every day there is a fight, mini smoke grenades, kids beating the **** out of eachother, its just awsome to watch.

----------


## krazy12766

i live in bridgeport search it up on youtube lol theres fights here in my skool daily like 3 they get boring after awhile but ussauly there jumpin the kid haha. but always that good fights where that one kids gets fuked up 

great video .

----------


## Ahskrew

hahaha great vid

----------


## Mango Jerry

Oh my God.
Wanna film Me while i fight with you?

----------


## Duplicity

Lame. Lame. Lame.

My High School, we are more "vicious" 

Let me break it down...

30% is African American
30% is Hispanic
25% Is White
10% is Asian
5% is Other.

We have fights just about every other day. From small ones to "Gang" fights. ("Gangs" because they aren't really "Gangs" just wanna be "American gangsters". I.E: Cholo, LP, Krypts(How ever they call it), the list goes on.)

Well, when a fight happens. You don't let your brothers down, no matter what. We jump in. (Well We as in We as a school). So now its 1v3. So their homies jump in. 3v3.

A group sees it and goes "Oh hell naw" and they join in. 3v5. Then their homies jump int too. 8v5. 

You see the picture. I had a 23v16 on my phone, but deleted. was on youtube, but got removed. It was crazy. Windows broke, tables broke. Inall it was crazy. 

Mini wannabe gangsters fighting. Hardly any one picks on the asians. We have tennis rackets. (No joke).

At the end, you ask "Why wasn't this one on one.." someone will say "Welcome to [Insert my school's name] High."

----------


## Kubiatsu

> Hardly any one picks on the asians. We have tennis rackets. (No joke).


lol tennis rackets? Is that meant to be scary im confused.

----------


## billonis

I really hope the filmer of this movie gets beaten up,the fight in my opinion is just between the people involved

----------


## Yoti

Meh it reminds me of my fight last week :S

----------


## kikpp

rofl...everyone who thinks fights aren't cool...then don't WATCH them. If you knew it was a fight then why comment on it if you don't like them?

----------


## krazy12766

welcome to my skool lol

% American Indian n/a 
% Asian 1%
% Hispanic 51%
% Black 44%
% White 3%

Harding High School - Bridgeport, Connecticut/CT - Public School Profile

----------


## sk8ter

My school doesn't have many fights. A lot of thefts though. Basically they just take what they want and run...then they go get drunk and get arrested (bout 2-3 times a week). Although violence is not cool, it's part of human nature. Sometimes it's even kinda funny :P.

----------


## wolfpack1231

lol great fight

----------


## spectre123

Ouch... Ive never been in a fight like that... wow... Im happy i havent. Dont want to piss someone off to the point he gets me on the ground and kicks the hell outa me.

----------


## xxkiller28

> Lame. Lame. Lame.
> 
> My High School, we are more "vicious" 
> 
> Let me break it down...
> 
> 30% is African American
> 30% is Hispanic
> 25% Is White
> ...


Calm down internet gangster.

----------


## kikpp

> Calm down internet gangster.


lol :Embarrassment: hsnap:

----------


## cheesebandan

I like the taste of blood in your mouth, and that smell of blood, it feels like you have a really bad runny nose but its not a cold >.<. Anyway a fights a fight really sometimes its ok to fight especially if its to a dickhead bully or something.

----------


## Theftz

> Lame. Lame. Lame.
> 
> <alot of crap>
> <even more crap>
> <attempting to sound cool... fails...>
> At the end, you ask "Why wasn't this one on one.." someone will say "Welcome to [Insert my school's name] High."


Incredible! -.-

Fights are never "cool" to watch. Sure, I admit, I sometimes watch fights on the internet or in IRL and I either laugh at the people involved or walk away/stop the movie.

I love being in fights though. I don't care if I lose or if I win, I'm just as satisfied  :Big Grin: 

Why, you may ask? The adrenaline is the answer. You won't even feel the punches you get if you're adrenaline is pumping hard enough, and the rush just makes you want to do stuff you never even thought of before.

Ever since I started fighting (only when I had to, which is too often...) I've thought that the guy trying to beat me up is going to get just as many punches and get just as much injured as me, or even more. It helps if you really believe in it.

But this fight was pretty lame. Meh.

----------


## 1ns0mnia

i take it this wasnt filmed in england, all we have over here is people shouting and punching, but when they punch they miss and run off crying because they "hurt there hand" punching thin air =_=

its interesting to see stuff like that, aspecually when all ive got use to is people slapping each other and calling each others "Wankers" in a posh accent :P nevermind the 'chavs' who shout "WHY YOU RUNNING OFF DICKHEAD, ILL 'BANG' YOU" while they are the ones actually running off.

that was a proper fight, i wouldnt call it "cool" or say its good or promote it anyway shape or form, but i would still say its fun to watch >_< Its like comparing it to the ring fighting where they fight untill one opponent knocks the other out or even kills them, yet thats still plasterd all over the TV =\ its sad, but entertaining.

----------


## 03699

Fights are cool.

----------


## Mango Jerry

Fights are for people that dosn't have a brain or a life.
Its just so ridicilous to record two people fight.. Seriously.

----------


## latruwski

they fight like whores or something -.- You can't even call it a real fight lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Fighting is for nubs, i prefer owning someone in a fun way ^^

----------


## FearMeDear

Meh, people like these are slowing down the evolution of the human being. Their brain hasn't developed enough to realise violance ain't that grand that you're making it.
They need to be riddanced.

OT: Our cats put on bigger fights.

----------


## Piersd

> Fighting is for nubs, i prefer owning someone in a fun way ^^



agreed, winning a real fight doesn't make your epeen bigger. owning someone in a video game is the true way to show someone up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

First rule of fight club: Don't talk about Fight Club. 

Second rule of Fight Club: You don't f*cking talk about Fight Club.

----------


## jtghm1234

yawn. fight!

----------


## Matador

from around the age of 3 to 15 boys fight in order to determine who is the alpha male. that's all there is to it. nothing brutal or bad in fights as long as weapons aren't used

----------


## DesertDarky

Yup, better say
"Lets fight this out in Super Smash Bros Brawl!"
xD

I've been in fights cuz there were lotsa gangsters and violent people at my school but i mostly ran away. When i see them nowadays they try to hide their face from me... I bet they might even do drugs. :yuck:
Those are the people who have real issues, poor idiots.


DD / Patricia

----------


## Abstract -nk

I think i just lost 3/4 of my braincells, that was purely retarded.

----------


## nikeman121

Thats how gang wars start  :Embarrassment:

----------


## darkriderking

> Some weird people on MMOwned these days.


u think almost everyone in the world is weird then for liking fights..

----------


## noes

Awesome, 2 Kids beating the shit out of each other. 

Never saw that before...

----------


## Psychotherapy

kinda feel sorry for the guy guy with the long hair:P

----------


## Sublimepwns_

meh that kid cant fight for shit the black guy owned him god dam wow its sad look how hes holding his hands not even blocking and he rushed in every time the black guy dodged every hit lol...wow

----------


## TheLastEmperor

That was not cool  :Smile:  People who respond to bad names are very weak.
But once you do a combat sport you learn to control yourself  :Smile:  
If u want to see entertaining fights, real fights, check old Pride battles, UFC, K-1  :Smile:

----------


## Squirllz

You guys are all flaming him hard...seriously. When teenagers are that age it's called testosterone, adrenaline. Why do you think people watch wrestling, UFC, MMA, Kung-Fu fights, etc, etc. It gets the manly juices flowing. Why do you think people play contact sports...When people fight (at least men) it gives a sense of pride, and just that AHHH IM A BEAST feeling. 

Even though high school fights are lame I agree...most of them are caused over someone calling each other a bitch, boyfriends / girlfriends, etc. Still yet, it's entertainment. We all like a bit of violence.

----------


## [Pat]

that was lame, you owe me time of my life back for making me watch that.

----------


## MaxiPads

mmmmm

lol

Kinda sucks...

Just dont ****ing post this shit how can you think a blackguy beating the shit out of a white guy with a knee is cool.

gtfo

----------


## BrightChild

some people like fighting, some dont. i dont run around starting fights but i f** s*** up.

----------


## Sensux

Fighting is a necessary part of our civilization but making fun of it like this is lame.

----------


## azzclown

Nice, but what did the winner get in return? i mean whats the point of it if there is no money in it?

----------


## robotbear

Honestly, it's a fight. It's not cool to run in and gun someone. If people think it's cool, it's damn right cool to them.

It is apparent however, that the white kid didn't know how to fight.

----------


## TimMasters

> Nice, but what did the winner get in return? i mean whats the point of it if there is no money in it?


Bragging rights, kudos, and rep.
There is nothing more important than that to a high school student.

----------


## kingofrock

> You guys are all flaming him hard...seriously. When teenagers are that age it's called testosterone, adrenaline. Why do you think people watch wrestling, UFC, MMA, Kung-Fu fights, etc, etc. It gets the manly juices flowing. Why do you think people play contact sports...When people fight (at least men) it gives a sense of pride, and just that AHHH IM A BEAST feeling. 
> 
> Even though high school fights are lame I agree...most of them are caused over someone calling each other a bitch, boyfriends / girlfriends, etc. Still yet, it's entertainment. We all like a bit of violence.


I'm ~ their age, I don't get how this could be entertaining to any civil person O.o

----------


## Zurkei

Wow neither of those kids can fight, hell I have been in so many fights I don't feel anything really unless I get hit in the junk. *Note I do not start our participate in them I just sit there and take the hits*

----------


## analallan123

wow, your so cool -.-

----------


## SmoothSkillz

there is nothing cool about fighting dude,,

----------


## kikpp

....I don't want them to die or anything geez (It's kind of like UFC). Just take a chill pill  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ThatModGuy

I can see where everyone is coming from here.
On one hand we the opinion of the fight being pretty epic, the fight wasn't nothing out of the extraordinary, never the less it wasn't exactly 'boring'.
However, the 2nd opinion which seems to be that fight's aren't cool. I personally agree, at any time in that fight where the kid was knee'd in the head he could have suffered brain injury's - leading to him possible dying walking home. Now i'm not being bias, although i do agree with the second opinion. Personally i have been on the dealing side of the physical interaction, i was getting hassled at school for quite a while off of a few kid's in the year below me... the kids ( well, i am a kid too but i consider myself an adult) pushed me too far one day and this led to me snapping, beating up 1 and continually jumping up and down on another one's head. Admitting this to a forum of people who i respect very much consumes me with the feeling of being ashamed. I should have never done that to anyone, full stop. No1 ( within reason ) deserves to be 'brutally assaulted' as they put on my suspension slip.. I am not proud of what i done and rather extremely ashamed. When i see these video's on youtube and these sick sites you can look up. It angers me to think that someone can find another person's pain funny. If that's the type of person you are .. then take a good look in the mirror, perhaps put yourself in their position.

I don't mean to cause any arguments or any bad feelings to ANYONE. I'm just putting across my opinion and hopefully the opinion of some others.
Thankyou for reading,
Kieran.

----------


## krazy12766

> I can see where everyone is coming from here.
> On one hand we the opinion of the fight being pretty epic, the fight wasn't nothing out of the extraordinary, never the less it wasn't exactly 'boring'.
> However, the 2nd opinion which seems to be that fight's aren't cool. I personally agree, at any time in that fight where the kid was knee'd in the head he could have suffered brain injury's - leading to him possible dying walking home. Now i'm not being bias, although i do agree with the second opinion. Personally i have been on the dealing side of the physical interaction, i was getting hassled at school for quite a while off of a few kid's in the year below me... the kids ( well, i am a kid too but i consider myself an adult) pushed me too far one day and this led to me snapping, beating up 1 and continually jumping up and down on another one's head. Admitting this to a forum of people who i respect very much consumes me with the feeling of being ashamed. I should have never done that to anyone, full stop. No1 ( within reason ) deserves to be 'brutally assaulted' as they put on my suspension slip.. I am not proud of what i done and rather extremely ashamed. When i see these video's on youtube and these sick sites you can look up. It angers me to think that someone can find another person's pain funny. If that's the type of person you are .. then take a good look in the mirror, perhaps put yourself in their position.
> 
> I don't mean to cause any arguments or any bad feelings to ANYONE. I'm just putting across my opinion and hopefully the opinion of some others.
> Thankyou for reading,
> Kieran.



lol your a cool guy .. i wish i was yu

----------


## outsider141

*Ive been in quite a few fights, lost once long storey 8 guys, but w/e i still like watching a fight, nothing better than a good old testosterone fueled fistycuff*

----------


## ThatModGuy

uhh thanks Krazy  :Smile: .
Your probably more cool than i am!

----------


## dylan5102

fights are cool to watch but I rather not be in one xD
both of them can't give a few good punches tough...
a good thing is that they atleast know when to stop, becuase sometimes people don't...

----------


## kikpp

good point WODs...

----------


## chiem

haha this is cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Op7ima

Dude are these guys using any gears? Maybe a blue trinket  :Smile:

----------


## Thehunter01

well, if somebody would fight against me and i would lose. I will basicly beat the crap out of him at some point when he doesn't aspect it. If materials are nessesary i would use it. 

Once at our school some dude started a fight and ended up in a hospital next day for a couple of weeks because he did got a baseball bat or however its called in english on his head a few days later when he didn't aspected it.

fights 1 on 1 where everybody is around you are just showoff fights. Exactly what this video shows off.

----------


## Disphotic

worst fighting skills ive ever seen

----------


## nothinglol

FFS that white guy had like 1 defence and like 5 unarmed.
Black guy had like 355 defence, and like 399 unarmed...

BLIZZARD FFS NERF THOSE BLACK GUYS!!!?!!one11!


No but seriously fighting !=cool for no reason. For a GOOD reason it's acceptable. But a fking knee to the head like 5 TIMES?!??! srsly not cool. I would have tackled/beaten the sh!7 outta him.

----------


## BlackWingBotter

lol cool video

----------

